# Plain City Ohio



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## John Gailey (Apr 30, 2018)

Any more info on this swap?  History, times, fees, etc


----------



## rfeagleye (May 9, 2018)

The Plain City Swap has been going on for years. 23rd Annual as on the post above. There are a ton of scooters and small motorcycles there, but some bicycles and bicycle related items too. I've attended before and had some great finds there. I haven't been in a few years, but this might be a year to go again!


----------



## John Gailey (May 15, 2018)

This one is kind of close for me.  I wish it was getting more buzz.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 15, 2018)

yea I'm going to check it out for the first time Friday


----------



## Freqman1 (May 21, 2018)

Any pics of this one?


----------

